# 2N Emblem



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello,
I just got an origanal 2N stamped front emblem for my tractor and I'm looking for ways to make it look good again. Anybody got any ideas for me?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Whats it made of:question:


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm not sure what it's made of? Looks like alum. or some kind of galvanized metal maybe........


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Tom, I'm not sure exactlt what the finished product ids supposed to look like, but you could sand-blast it and paint it with aluminum paint.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If its alum you can use a soft buffing wheel on a bench grinder with some alum polish to shine it up. Or if it galvanized clean it up and paint it just be sure to use a primer made for galvanized metal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You could always send it out to a chrome shop and get it chrome or copper plated .


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Who does chrome plating anyway? Would a car body shop do it? I haven't got a clue..........


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

----- do you have "Ferguson System" badge underneath this main emblem? Remember blue backbround with silver/gray lettering. (not red/gray) ---- You might be able to clean/sand the background ---- paint the background and use a buffer on a dremel tool to polish up the letters --- then paint em.
A trophy shop can even help clean up the engraving of the "2N"
at the bottom of the oval. As far as chroming --- wow...if painting is not enough, then you will need to buy one. Cheaper than trying to get some shop to do such small custom work, unless you can find an extremely talented micro painter (someone who paints diecast cars etc) 

Or you can keep the original and buy a nice replacement. 
Check www.just8ns.com and tell Don --- Andy from Tractorforum
sent ya. 

good luck.
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tomttomtom _
> *Who does chrome plating anyway? Would a car body shop do it? I haven't got a clue.......... *


Try calling around to the local hot rod and custom motorcycle shops. They would know who does good chrome work in your area.


----------

